#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Neutrik True1 voor Audio

## @lex

Omdat het in een ander techniek topic een beetje off topic was, start ik er hier een topic over:

De audioindustrie is erg gebaat bij het gescheiden houden van hun spanning van vervuilde spanningsbronnen. Neutrik is inmiddels een jaar of twaalf geleden met de Powercon gekomen om in deze vraag te voorzien. Maar - zoals in het andere topic al werd besproken - wordt deze connector ook veelvuldig gebruikt voor niet geluidgerelateerde zaken. De connector is zo interessant dat je hem tegenkomt op Movingheads, als afwijkende VS aansluiting om verwarring met dimmers te voorkomen, ga zo maar door. Dat Neutrik succesnummers maakt blijkt wellicht nog meer uit het feit dat er drive in shows rondreizen die NL4 gebruiken voor hun 230V voorziening en dat de NL8 door Selecon voor de 80V range wordt misbruikt:

80V 1200W Power System

Mijn voorstel is de nieuwe True1 exclusief te gaan gebruiken voor audio zodat die scheiding tussen schone en vervuilde spannign eindelijk een feit is.

Wie is er voor/tegen. Met welke argumenten?

@lex

----------


## Whitefarmer

+1
argument: nooit meer vreemde stekkers/pluggen!


serieus, HOE wil je dit gaan borgen, er zullen altijd m@ng@len rondlopen die elke stekker/item weten te gebruiken voor andere dingen.

----------


## mvdwerff

- 1!

Het True1 systeem is eindelijk een betrouwbare connector welke ook doorkoppel mogelijkheid heeft. Het is een mannelijk en vrouwlijk systeem, en daardoor verlengbaar. 
DE oplossing waar iedereen op zat te wachten. En het true1 systeem zie ik zeker al geplaatst in kopjes en andere licht gerelateerde zaken. 
En ook binnen de stroomvoorziening is het een zeer welkome connector. 

Ik zie hier in Groningen en omstreken veel bedrijven die voor audio werken met CEE 16A 3 polig. Uiteraard gebruiken lichtfabrikanten deze stekker ook wel eens.  

@ Whitefarmer, je kunt wel zeggen dat dit mongolen zijn, maar dit is toch vol in hun recht? Je kunt mensen niet verbieden een bepaalde connector niet te gebruiken. We kunnen slechts een 'norm' opstellen. 

Mijn advies richting Neutrik: breng de True1 op de markt met OF: verschillende kleurcodes (kapjes zoals we ook zien op de XLR, jack en speakon) OF maak de stekker in 2 varianten, bijvoorbeeld de inschuifpinnen 180 graden gedraaid (op 3h en op 9h bijvoorbeeld)

Zo kunnen we wel een gescheiden systeem houden, maar benadelen we geen fabrikanten die dan een geweldig connectorsysteem niet kunnen gebruiken :Wink: 

Ala: als we genoeg 'handtekeningen' verzamelen, kunnen we een brief schrijven richting Neutrik, en hopen dat ze er iets mee doen.

----------


## DJordy

Ik denk dat de True 1 ook veel gaat gebruikt worden voor Speakon want dat is namelijk veel makkelijker doorlussen van extra lengtes bij elkaar. nooit meer koppelbussen die je kwijt raakt.

----------


## Junior

Ik denk dat luidspreker fabrikanten wel twee keer nadenken voor ze een stekker die gemaakt is voor vaste spanning op hun speakers zetten.

Ik zou het zelf in ieder geval nooit gebruiken.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik denk dat luidspreker fabrikanten wel twee keer nadenken voor ze een stekker die gemaakt is voor vaste spanning op hun speakers zetten.
> 
> Ik zou het zelf in ieder geval nooit gebruiken.



En dan heb je altijd idioten die gewoon verloopkabeltjes in elkaar bouwen van True1 naar NL2 en terug. Als het de ene richting op kan (Speakon voor 230V) dan zie ik niet in waarom er niet één of andere 'ik-denk-dat-ik-slim-ben' aap ook een kabel de andere kant uit bouwt.

Het systeem met pinnen op 6 uur of op 12 uur lijkt me trouwens ook een goeie suggestie: In principe kun je dan ook TRUE1 connectors maken die op allebei passen (door de stekker ondersteboven in te steken) óf met nokjes een set TRUE1's maken die alleen op audio of alleen op video/licht passen. Upgraden vanaf één systeem wordt dan wel makkelijk.

----------


## DJordy

ik denk ook dat er nog steeds kleine bedrijven die zullen werken met powercon. want alle grote bedrijven stappen over op True1 dus die verkopen een groot deel/ alle powercon snoeren die dan weer heel voordelig zijn voor de beginners.

----------


## @lex

> Ik denk dat de True 1 ook veel gaat gebruikt worden voor Speakon want dat is namelijk veel makkelijker doorlussen van extra lengtes bij elkaar. nooit meer koppelbussen die je kwijt raakt.



Laat me je dan vertellen dat speakon inmiddels ook volledig mannetje-vrouwtje kan worden uitgevoerd, maar dat dit nauwelijks een succes te noemen is omdat het te grote veranderingen vergt in je gehele systeem.

Laten we vooral hopen dat True1 NIET zal worden gebruikt als speakerconnector. Ik heb ooit eens eerder een drive in show gezien die schuko voor de speakers had gebruikt (dus geen powered kasten, maar echt voor verbinding tussen versterkers en speakers) en die waren bij ons al de hele linker stack kwijt omdat een goedbedoelende 'helper' alles op een verdeelblokje prikte en vervolgens onder spanning zette.

@lex

PS ik zou het waarderen als we met respect met elkaar omgaan. Dus het vervangen van de 'O' door @ maakt gebruik van het woord niet ineens te rechtvaardigen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> .... Ik heb ooit eens eerder een drive in show gezien die schuko voor de speakers had gebruikt (dus geen powered kasten, maar echt voor verbinding tussen versterkers en speakers) en die waren bij ons al de hele linker stack kwijt 
> 
> 
> PS ik zou het waarderen als we met respect met elkaar omgaan. Dus het vervangen van de 'O' door @ maakt gebruik van het woord niet ineens te rechtvaardigen.



edit:  hoe noem je degene die bovenstaande heeft verzonnen dan??
Gebruik gereedschap/apparatuur waarvoor het bedoeld is!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

hier ook -1,

die true1 ia echt de oplossing voor al onze powercon problemen...
Bedrjvendie ik ken gebruiken allemaal 16A CEE (de blauwe stekker) voor geluid, (wij zelf overigens niet, gewoon powercon) en dat werkt goed.

True1 had ff 10 jaar eerder moeten komen...... verschillende codes vind ik een erg goed idee, verschillende connectors niet, je wil niet voor je geluid alle kabels in 2voud maken, omdat je gewone true1 verleng kabels dadelijk niet op de kabels van het geluid passen....

Beter een kleure code erop!

----------


## hardstyle

Toevallig was ik vorige week bij een fabrikant voor o.a. aangepaste elektrische fietsen, 3x raden wat voor plug ik zag: een Neutrik speakon om te gebruiken voor stroomtransport (ok, wel laagspanning)

----------


## 4AC

Daarvoor heb ik XLR gebruikt zien worden...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Stoney3K

> Toevallig was ik vorige week bij een fabrikant voor o.a. aangepaste elektrische fietsen, 3x raden wat voor plug ik zag: een Neutrik speakon om te gebruiken voor stroomtransport (ok, wel laagspanning)



Dat is ook helemaal geen verkeerde toepassing van een Speakon, die zijn ontworpen voor lage spanning en veel stroom. (Wat komt er immers uit een versterker?)

Je moet er wel even groot op zetten dat er DC uit komt, want over het algemeen vinden luidsprekers dat wat minder leuk.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvdwerff

De connectoren van Neutrik hebben een naampje: 
Speakon, Powercon.. 
Natuurlijk is het dan 'logisch' deze connectoren voor die toepassing te gebruiken: speakon voor luidsprekers, powercon om netspanning te vervoeren. 

Het is en blijft echter een connector. Deze kun je voor talrijke oplossingen gebruiken. 
De Wieland HAR 16 connector is bij ons de standaard voor lichtmulti. Het is echter een industriële connector, ontworpen voor machines. 

De Wieland GST18 connectoren zijn gemaakt voor de interieurbouw, voor verlichtingsarmaturen in systeemplafonds. Wij gebruiken het om patchvelden te maken voor dimmerracken. 

Dat een speakon of XLR gebruikt in andere industrieën is meer als logisch: het zijn geweldige connectoren.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Laatst reed ik met de fiets achter een scootmobiel, en wat zag ik: Een speakonconnector die vanaf de accu naar de motor ging...

----------


## NesCio01

Ik kwam de speakon ook al tegen als
12V voeding bij radioamateurs.

Zelf zou ik zonder op te letten ook iets kunnen
pakken wat ik ergens voor gebruiken kan,
echter niet in de pro-audio.

Ik ben idd voorstander om te gebruiken
wat waarvoor is ontworpen en wat ook als
standaard geldt.

Ik meen dat de True1 juist voor stroom ontworpen is,
dus daar dan maar voor blijven gebruiken.
Anders is straks de NL4p voor 230V
en de 8p voor 400 Volt? pfff niet gekker maken hoor,
krijg ik overeindstaande haren van  :Smile: .

btw: doorlussen van speakon? Nee, niet van degelijke
Neutrik kwaliteit, maar ik kwam deze al eens tegen:


kabeldeel Speakon van DAP

grtz

----------


## DJordy

Ik bedoel van dat je dan maar 1 soort kabels bij hoeft te hebben want dan heb je gewoon 3*2.5mmq in plaats van 2*2.5mmq. dus dan is het wel weer minder tillen en dat geld dan vooral voor de drive-in shows

----------


## Junior

> .
> 
> btw: doorlussen van speakon? Nee, niet van degelijke
> Neutrik kwaliteit, maar ik kwam deze al eens tegen:
> 
> 
> kabeldeel Speakon van DAP
> 
> grtz




Zelfs van degelijke neutrik kwaliteit

----------


## NesCio01

> Zelfs van degelijke neutrik kwaliteit



Deksels, die heb ik gemist; bedankt voor de tip Junior!
kZie m ook in het zwart.

maarrrrr, een mannetje stop je toch in een vrouwtje?
Da's toch raar bij speakon, voor mijn gevoel gaat 
hier het vrouwtje in het mannetje  :Smile: 

@Djordy: 2 x 2,5 m2 is zwaarder dan 3 x 2,5m2
of lees ik iets verkeerd?

grtz

----------


## DJordy

@NesCio01

ik bedoel dat als je dan een klein verloop kabeltje maakt dat het speaker gedeelte door de fase en de nul loopt en de aarde ongebruikt blijft. dan gebruik je de Treu1 voor power en voor speakon dan hoef je namelijk geen extra speakons mee te nemen maar alleen power en verloopkabels naar speakon :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## @lex

***** jongens, laten we nou gewoon dit soort idiote verloopjes niet maken en als we ze hebben direct weggooien! Niet eens overwegen om wat kilo's/euro's te besparen. Uiteindelijk gaat het een keer verkeerd!

Het contradeel voor de kabel bestaat al wel een tijdje. ik gebruik hem alleen als ik een speakonverloop gebruik dat sowieso op een kabel moet worden aangesloten. Zo gebruik ik NL4 soms wel eens om twee passieve monitorlijnen over een kabel te laten lopen. De 'fanout' is dan voorzien van twee NL4FC's die naar de monitors gaan, en een NL4MC (male cable) omdat deze altijd op een kabel wordt aangesloten richting versterkerrack.

@lex

----------


## jeroenw

> 2 x 2,5 m2 is zwaarder dan 3 x 2,5m2
> of lees ik iets verkeerd?



Het zijn iig ontzettend dikke kabels..... een miljoen keer dikker dan wat ik gebruik  :Smile:  
2,5mm2 
maar je gaat het 'misbruik' van connectoren niet tegen, niemand heeft nl ergens beschreven dat het maar voor 1 toepassing is
en hoe graag je ook ruisvrije stroom wil hebben, uiteindelijk hangt t via stoppenkast ook allemaal aan elkaar dus ruis komt er toch wel...

ciao

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Neutraal.

Het idee is goed maar zolang als de oude (blauwe en witte) powercons nog steeds door elkaar en voor van alles gebruikt worden, vraag ik me af of dit idee als standaard gebruikt zou kunnen worden.

Enne, volgens mij heeft neutrik er zelf een standaard voor het gebruik bedacht :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> ik bedoel dat als je dan een klein verloop kabeltje maakt dat het speaker gedeelte door de fase en de nul loopt en de aarde ongebruikt blijft. dan gebruik je de Treu1 voor *power en voor speakon* dan hoef je namelijk geen extra speakons mee te nemen maar alleen power en verloopkabels naar speakon



En nu komen alle kabels bij je booth aan en ga jij of een collega/behulpzaam iemand alles prikken.

Welke was ook alweer wat?
*OEPS FOUTJE!* speakers op de power en je kan inpakken en naar huis.

Kortom, gebruik de connectoren waarvoor ze zijn als je geen brokken wilt.

----------


## 4AC

Daar denkt deze ultra-high-end-special-limited-edition-high-quality-best-ever-on-the-world fabrikant anders over:


Dit kan natuurlijk ook:


Of hoort dit bij het topic _foute foto's_?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vasco

4AC, wat een gekke heb je op de wereld. Mag hopen dat deze "producten" speciaal zijn gemaakt als grapje voor de foto. Zo niet, staat er straks gewoon iemand te breakdancen met jacks in zijn handen, levensgevaarlijk!

Denk dat de moderator hier de spijker op zijn kop slaat in een ander topic waarin DJordy heeft gereageerd.



> Even reageren op onderwerpen waar je wel iets vanaf weet?

----------


## hardstyle

Lang leve photoshop en dit een fantasie blijft(altans, hoop ik;-))

----------


## 4AC

Nee, helaas niet geshopt.
Ik heb deze foto's lang geleden van een forum gevist... vage herinneringen zeggen me dat het een of andere chinees was op een beurs (what else). Maar ik kan er ook naast zitten.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik zag in de nieuwe highlite catalogus ook een foto van een pixelpanel (DMT) met een witte powercon (uit) met toch redelijk duidelijk de tekst power INPUT.

----------


## 4AC

Foto?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NesCio01

> @NesCio01
> 
> ik bedoel dat als je dan een klein verloop kabeltje maakt dat het speaker gedeelte door de fase en de nul loopt en de aarde ongebruikt blijft. dan gebruik je de True1 voor power en voor speakon dan hoef je namelijk geen extra speakons mee te nemen maar alleen power en verloopkabels naar speakon



Aha, maar dan ga ik dus 1 signaallijn missen,
ik draai 4 aderig, vandaar.  :Smile: 
(heb ook regelmatig 8 aderig in de handjes ook)

Zoals al geschreven, je idee is wel aardig, maar owee
als je ff vergeet dat er een speakON op de Treu1 moet,
mmm leuk 230 V op je speakers.....

@JeroenW: sorry, voor die m, moet idd mm zijn  :Smile: 
bedankt voor de tip!

grtz

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik denk dat de True 1 ook veel gaat gebruikt worden voor Speakon want dat is namelijk veel makkelijker doorlussen van extra lengtes bij elkaar. nooit meer koppelbussen die je kwijt raakt.



Denk het niet.
Al was het maar omdat de 220v pluggen een zwaardere keuring krijgen, en dus duurder zullen worden.
En aangezien de hout schroevers voor een dubbeltje overschakelen zal dit wel niet zo'n vaart lopen.

----------


## @lex

> Het zijn iig ontzettend dikke kabels..... een miljoen keer dikker dan wat ik gebruik  
> 2,5mm2 
> maar je gaat het 'misbruik' van connectoren niet tegen, niemand heeft nl ergens beschreven dat het maar voor 1 toepassing is
> en hoe graag je ook ruisvrije stroom wil hebben, uiteindelijk hangt t via stoppenkast ook allemaal aan elkaar dus ruis komt er toch wel...
> 
> ciao



Het gaat mij niet zozeer om de vervuiling op de spanning alswel hoe schoon de aarde is. en die is in heel veel theaters en poppodia/concertzalen apart geslagen van de rest van de installatie. Op het moment dat ik ergens een powercon/true1 insteek met het idee een schone aarde te gebruiken, kan het zijn dat ik via aan aardlus een schone aarde aan een vuile aarde hang, waardoor de schone aarde niet meer schoon is.

Als ik bij voorbaat ga accepteren dat ik er op de 230v ruis (of welke andere vorm van storing) bijkrijg, dan zou ik dus ook accepteren dat mijn versterker een beetje ruist en mijn mixer ook en mijn... ga zo maar door (alle aspecten die je in de hand hebt). Dat is wat mij betreft geen optie en daarom streef ik in alle onderdelen naar een storingvrij  funktioneren. Als ik na het aansluiten dan nog steeds iets van ruis/storing heb, ga ik wel proberen daar iets aan te doen, maar weet ik in ieder geval al wel heel duidelijk waar het niet aan kan liggen.

@lex

----------


## jaksev

Toen ik dit topic had gelezen dacht ik: toch maar even met de mannen van Neutrik gaan praten. Dus op de MusikMesse ben ik even naar Neutrik gegaan. Het is echt een goede oplossing wat betreft koppelbussen en het is gewoon heel erg handig.

Maar als ik eerlijk ben, de pluggen zien er een beetje goedkoop uit! daar op de beurs ging was de verf en alles er ook al af. Komt dat door het gebruik of....

We zijn dan wel de powercon`s gewend, maar ik denk wel dat dit een mooie oplossing is. Maar of ik het ga gebruiken, ik weet niet....

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik zag in de nieuwe highlite catalogus ook een foto van een pixelpanel (DMT) met een witte powercon (uit) met toch redelijk duidelijk de tekst power INPUT.







> Foto?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun





Blz 15 2011-2012 catalogus 


Tevens gisteren weer een keyboard mannetje die de voeding had ingebouwd (met WITTE powercon!!)

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Daar denkt deze ultra-high-end-special-limited-edition-high-quality-best-ever-on-the-world fabrikant anders over:
> 
> 
> Dit kan natuurlijk ook:
> 
> 
> Of hoort dit bij het topic _foute foto's_?
> 
> Mvg,
> ...



 
Hierbij moest ik toch echt denken aan een grap, EN:


...Dit topic! 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/pro...erloopjes.html

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Als fabrikant probeer je zo veel mogelijk verloopjes te maken, blijkbaar is er een markt voor (anders worden ze niet gemaakt ,nietwaar??)

Ik moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik in het verleden zelf ook "twijfelachtige" verloopjes heb gefabriceerd. Aan de ene kant omdat er niets anders voorhanden was en ik dat materiaal had liggen (dus je kan het afmaken en het kost je niet direct geld). Vervolgens ging er dan een sticker aan met tekst voor de toepassing. Op het apparaat zelf zat deze sticker ook en het werkte voor mij perfect.

Het materiaal is NOOIT helemaal hufterproof te maken door de fabrikant als de gebruiker er een andere bestemming aangeeft. Zolang je nadenkt over het gebruik en de toepassing hoeft dat nog niet eens nadelig of negatief te zijn.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Eens,

echter wat zal de verzekering zeggen in geval van 'ongeval' met 'onverantwoorde' verloopjes?!

Zelfde reden dat in de auto de gordel verplicht is: "ja, maar IK veroorzaak geen ongeval"....

----------

